# Best place to get ceramic fiber board



## Chef Niloc

I want the stuff to line underneath the fire brick or the wood oven I'm making. This place has it: 

http://www.HighTempTools.com/inswool.html

Just checking if there is a better place to buy it?


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Check with any local fireplace installer. They usually have or can get anything you need along those lines.


----------



## jmforge

Niloc, whatever you get make SURE that it is coated so those little fibers won't get out. have you thought about using castable refractory cement? You also might be able to find some of this stuff at a pottery makers supply house.


----------



## Chef Niloc

PierreRodrigue said:


> Check with any local fireplace installer. They usually have or can get anything you need along those lines.



That is what I thought, but I tried 3 by me and none of them new what I was talking about. They know about the blanket, but not the board. They tell me to just mix cement with pearlight, but I know that the ceramic board is a better insulator.


----------



## jmforge

Niloc, have you looked into which of these products are "food safe?" Us metal pounders use a lot of these products and the one thing that we are told consistently is that a fair bit of it is definitely not good for you.


----------



## Chef Niloc

All the plans for the build suggest them. I think once sealed and with the fire brick ontop it should be food safe.


----------



## Mike Davis

They do sell that stuff in a hard board. You can get Rutland's furnace cement (Tractor Supply) to seal it, and if the fire brick is going on top of it, it will pretty much mortar everything together. What type of oven are you making? Pizza style oven?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Chef Niloc said:


> I want the stuff to line underneath the fire brick or the wood oven I'm making. This place has it:
> 
> http://www.HighTempTools.com/inswool.html
> 
> Just checking if there is a better place to buy it?



This seems to be pretty reasonably priced board. 

M


----------



## Chef Niloc

Mike Davis said:


> They do sell that stuff in a hard board. You can get Rutland's furnace cement (Tractor Supply) to seal it, and if the fire brick is going on top of it, it will pretty much mortar everything together. What type of oven are you making? Pizza style oven?


Yup I'm going for the neoplaten wood fire pizza oven like this


----------



## Mike Davis

I think if you did the wool under firebricks, you will be fine. You can get 55 lb. bags of refractory mortar (Satanite) for $88 and that should be enough to do everything. I would lay down the wool, do a wash coat of satanite and let it dry. Then lay down the mortar like you were laying a brick wall, small areas at a time. Once you get all the brick layed in, let it dry overnight and then maybe get a fire in it to make sure everything cured under the bricks. I have been wanting to do this also, i have 500 lbs. of fire brick in my shop for this project. I think that with that much brick and mortar/insulation, you could build this on a wood frame and it should even get warm. I built a small forge for fun out of bricks, and at welding temps i could still touch the outsides of it.


----------



## chazmtb

also look at pottery supply places that have kiln building materials. Look for kiln shelves or kiln liners. Google Cordierite. These guys were local and had very reasonable kiln shelves. They do ship. 
http://www.axner.com/cordierite-kiln-shelves.aspx


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

This is going to be awesome when it's finished Colin. Can't wait to see pics! (Including pics of the pies that come out of it.)


----------



## jmforge

I use cut up kiln shelf tile as a floor in my forge to catch flux, but I don't know if that stuff has the insulating properties that you want for an oven. Kind of like hard firebrick vs. soft.


chazmtb said:


> also look at pottery supply places that have kiln building materials. Look for kiln shelves or kiln liners. Google Cordierite. These guys were local and had very reasonable kiln shelves. They do ship.
> http://www.axner.com/cordierite-kiln-shelves.aspx


----------



## Chef Niloc

Got the slab work done, this has to sit for a week before I can build he dome. But I can work on the counter space this week.


----------



## Mike Davis

Very nice!!! I am so jealous....and am stealing some ideas lol


----------



## Diamond G

Look up High Temp Refractories in Missouri, they are reasonable and carry most refractory supplies.
Darren Ellis is another option, but he is a bit higher but deals in small quantities,

God Bless
Mike


----------

